# Work platform



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I bought this just for garage water heater installs. I was tired of constantly moving a 6 foot ladder as needed to reach where I needed to. $50 at Home Depot.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

They sell something similar at harbor freight for like $20 or less. My mechanic bought a bunch of them for his guys... they're junk!

I've been thinking of getting one for work in basements, better than a bucket! 

We don't have heaters in garages out here, and have only seen platforms in closets at one retirement complex. Thankfully I don't have to deal with those nut jobs anymore.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> They sell something similar at harbor freight for like $20 or less. My mechanic bought a bunch of them for his guys... they're junk!
> 
> I've been thinking of getting one for work in basements, better than a bucket!
> 
> We don't have heaters in garages out here, and have only seen platforms in closets at one retirement complex. Thankfully I don't have to deal with those nut jobs anymore.


The harbor freight ones that I've seen are $30 and about 1/2 the length of this one and 4" shorter. 
This is much better than a bucket because you can set your tools on it too, you have to step off bucket, grab tool, and climb back up. Installing platform water heaters I set my tool bag on one side of me and solder box on the other.


----------

